# Pork?



## johnny42384 (May 18, 2005)

You always hear about people eating chicken, fish and steak. What about pork, does it have high protein content? This is just an off the top of my head question, bc everytime I go to the grocery store I see pork.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (May 18, 2005)

Here's a link to different types of meats and their nutrition information:

http://www.weightlossforall.com/protein-meat.htm


----------



## ORACLE (May 18, 2005)

Well i guess that link answers the question.


----------



## tee (May 19, 2005)

Nice info Masta


----------



## Freejay (May 19, 2005)

I always rotate between beef, pork, chicken and fish so I get some variety.  I also eat wild game often such as venison (deer for those who don't know) which to my surprise is #1 on the list.


----------



## ORACLE (May 19, 2005)

venison does sound good.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (May 19, 2005)

I know, who would have thought that deer meat is the highest in protein?


----------



## ORACLE (May 19, 2005)

true


----------



## Severe (Jun 3, 2005)

I don't like deer meet unless its steaks. I hate when it's made into burgers.


----------



## Zaven (Jun 3, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> venison does sound good.


especially when it's standing in the middle of my crosshairs. :sniper:


----------



## ben johnson (Nov 27, 2005)

thanks maSTa......Zaven, try a bow....new addiction for ya.  what about bison/buffalo meat?? tastes great.


----------



## Macstanton (Nov 27, 2005)

i had no clue deer has the highest protein content.  i thought it was turkey breast????  damn


----------

